
San Francisco Police Used DNA Collected from Traffic Stop to ID Rapist - pcbro141
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/16/us/rideshare-rapist-orlando-vilchez-lazo.html
======
pcbro141
_On July 7, investigators identified a man whose behavior and M.O. matched the
description of the suspect in the four assaults, Commander McEachern said.
During a traffic stop, they obtained his DNA and compared it with evidence
from the June assault. It was a match. (The police did not say specifically
how they obtained the suspect’s DNA.)_

